
Winning an election with 22% of the popular vote - azov
https://www.squarefree.com/2004/11/01/winning-an-election-with-22-of-the-popular-vote/
======
herbst
Read it, still no idea whats going on. So assuming this shit is democracy, and
he only got voted by 22% (this is what it means?) how did he even win?

